# Silves



## somejest (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone been up to the Barragem do Arade lately ? Been looking on google earth looks empty, We headed that way in about a week so wondered what the situation was.


----------



## john1974 (Feb 13, 2017)

Google earth is really a good invention..
but
can be worth looking at the imagery aqquisition date to get an idea of what time of day or even, as John says, what year.

quite recently I was thinking of a road trip around Iceland and was hunting snowcover images from the  previous week (not in google) while trying to get the right vehicle .. I abandoned Iceland and went to Croatia instead.. Iceland was postponed for 6 months... my only employment was satellite imagery and GIS..sadly not any more..

John


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 14, 2017)

*Chortle!*

There about a month ago ... very busy.  But room in the lower part.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 14, 2017)

Jays said:


> Are you havin a laugh?
> Do you believe that google earth is live?
> These images are in some cases years old.
> Same as street view.
> John



If they thought it was live, why would they ask the question?


----------



## somejest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Google earth*



Jays said:


> Why then did they use the google earth view in the question?
> John


hi jays I mentioned Google earth because it doesn't matter how recent the footage but the fact is the barrages is never free of campers and in the picture I saw there wasn't a single van. I've not been up there since March 2015 due to ill health so wanted some recent news. One of our favourite spots!!!


----------



## somejest (Feb 14, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> There about a month ago ... very busy.  But room in the lower part.



Thanks we love the place,nice and quiet. I heard there had been problems with the gnr because of the use of the old restaurant septic tank being over used.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 14, 2017)

Jays said:


> That's been used for years and years
> John



Maybe its full ?


----------

